# Stoff abgeben



## Skyko (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe in letzter Zeit zuviel Stoff in meinen Taschen,
anstat das sinnlos bei irgendwelchen Händlern zu verkaufen hab ich mich dran
erinnert das man Stoff auch für Ruf in der Städten abgeben kann.

aber ich find diese Npc´s einfach nicht :/
hab bisher nur den in Exodar und Sturmwind gefunden.

kann mir jemand sagen wo sich der in Darnassus und ironforge befindet?
und krieg ich auch Ruf bei Gnomeregan wenn ich in Ironforge abgebe?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal vorher für eure Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromol (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

in Darnassus steht er wie auch der in sw beim Schneiderlehrer.

Der in Eisenschmiede steht vor dem Gebäude indem sich der Schneiderlehrer befindet.

Nein für die Gnome kriegst du keinen Ruf wenn du in if abgibst, die haben ihren eigenen Stoffrüstmeister in Tüftlerstadt stehen.

Gruß Gromol


----------



## Skyko (5. Oktober 2008)

Danke


----------

